# Suche Tool - Aufnahme mit Realtime-Playback + Effekt



## MCX (25. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm, welches direkt was vom Mic aufnimmt und in Echtzeit wiedergibt und dann noch einen Effekt hinzufügt. Bei der Audigy kennt man das ja mit diversen Effekten wie Frau zu Mann usw. Gibt es sowas softwareseitig?


Danke
MCX


----------



## chmee (25. November 2007)

Du kannst Winamp dafür missbrauchen, man stelle den Winamp-Eingang auf LineIn und nutze die Vielfalt der DSP-Effekte:

http://www.winamp.com/plugins/browse/5

mfg chmee


----------



## MCX (25. November 2007)

wie stell ich bei winamp den eingang auf linein?


----------



## The_Maegges (25. November 2007)

Winamp Optionen öffnen -> Plugins -> Eingabe und da "Nullsoft LineIn Plugin" wählen.


----------



## MCX (25. November 2007)

hmm ja ok ich seh am equalizer dass er "aufnimmt", aber man hört das nicht. logischerweise gehts wenn ich in den sound-optionen von xp das mic bei wiedergabe nicht auf stumm stelle, aber das war ja nicht sinn der sache. bei winamp im output kann ich auch nicht regeln, dass er das direkt gesprochene (also einfach linein) wieder ausgeben soll...


----------



## The_Maegges (25. November 2007)

Versuch mal das Line In Plugin zu konfigurieren.
Da heisst es:

Datei abspielen -> URL -> linein:// (musst du da eingeben)


----------

